# OT: Beware the Wrath of Sandy...Frankenstorm!!



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Yes - me (a Central NJ resident) worry. It's looking like a direct hit. Well we did all we can. Got lawn Furnature in, removed potential 'projectiles', generator in place, storm drains cleared,food & bottled water stocked up, prayers said.

May Wednesday morning find us all intact and ok.

I still have to go in the basement and elevate a few things just in case. The ranch house we just bought is on higher ground than our last house but you never know.

I remember last year when Ireen hit. It was a few days after that I thought the threat had passed. Then I learned a tough lesson about high water tables. 
I was upstairs when a heard a strange noise coming from the basement. Not a clink, not a clatter but a "splash". I opened the basement door, tuned the light on and looked down. And what did I see but the Moebius Confedorate Raider come FLOATING by. Still sealed but definately not mint. Sump pump had keeled over. The damage was limited to a hot water heater and the condition of a few model boxes. All in all I fared better than a good many NJ residents.

Good luck and God bless to all in her path


----------



## 206-wrecking (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope you make it thru safe n sound!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Jimmy,

Here on the west coast, we have been experiencing a number of earthquakes both off shore and on land. There is a fault off the coast of Oregon that is supposed to cause a BIG earthquake and tsunami. The experts say the earthquake will cause more damage here that a tsunami.
We have our "disaster boxes" ready for whenever that happens.
Our prayers are with you guys on the east coast. Hope you survive the "Perfect storm" without too much mayhem.

Phil K


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Jimmy B said:


> Yes - me (a Central NJ resident) worry. It's looking like a direct hit. Well we did all we can. Got lawn Furnature in, removed potential 'projectiles', generator in place, storm drains cleared,food & bottled water stocked up, prayers said.
> 
> May Wednesday morning find us all intact and ok.
> 
> ...


Jimmy,

I'm about 10 miles south of McGuire AFB. It's looking like the current track puts me at ground zero. I have all of my patio furniture put away and my grill is lashed to the deck rails. I learned a big lesson from Irene last year when I was without power for 4 days- I now have a generator large enough to power my entire house, and I'm loaded up on gas and LP for the grill. 

Good luck to you and hang in there. This is going to be ugly...........


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Welp, prepped the basement: moved all the bottom-shelf models in the stash onto the workbench; moved all the bottom-shelf books in the basement to upper shelves; moved all the kits in the stash under Mary's dollhouse shelves onto the couch; rolled up the carpet. The sump pump only covers half the basement, so we'll be standing by with the wetvac.

Not even windy or raining yet as of 10PM in Oakland, NJ.

I plan to go into work tomorrow, then see what happens. I'll probably bug out early to come home (if I can GET home!) and vacuum up water.

Most likely the next few weeks will involve long roundabout commutes, because after a hurricane the Pasaaic River kind of covers part of my route.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Y'all be careful! (Wow! For once the latest hurricane isn't battering the Deep South states! I had to call my father on the Gulf Coast to make sure he wasn't worried that it might yet turn  They always seem to get him these past few years.)

Hopefully, the weather people were more about getting ratings when they were going on about how bad it's going to be and it won't be quite as bad as we've been led to believe. On the other hand, it's better to be prepared just in case. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish all involved the very best.
Please try to stay safe guys...

Chris.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Best to All.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Heavy rain and gusty here right now. I was excused from work today, but my wife had to go in. The big blow will be tonight into tomorrow morning.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Here in Delaware, we're next to ground zero in New Jersey. As of now (11:04 a.m.), it's raining and a bit windy. We're not in a flood zone, but we've already got standing water.

I've got a lot of trees near the house, so I'm crossing my fingers they don't come down. If we make it through with no damage, I'm getting those trees cut down.

We got a generator several years ago and it sat unused until Irene last year, when it kept the sump pumps going and the fridge cold. I didn't think to run a line out to my well house, though, so that got flooded. This time I've rectified that mistake.

Anyhow, we've got lots of gasoline, propane for the outside grille (I'll have to cook in the garage, I guess), water, food, etc. If the power goes, I've got books and we can hook up a line to the laptop and watch DVDs. Hopefully all will be well.

Jeff in Delaware


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Jeff, we're in the same boat...hopefully not literally. At least there was plenty of warning, did all the prep, now it's hold on and hope for the best. It'll be peak this evening, I'll be pulling an all-nighter to keep an eye on things.
Good luck all!

PS Spent Saturday night/Early Sunday morning ( 3 AM) bringing in all our outdoor Halloween decorations. Today I gave up and starte4d taking down the Halloween decorations in the garage (our haunt for the TOTers) and house. Needed the garage clear in case I need tools or supplies. Oh well. We had our party Saturday night and it was a blast.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The trees here look like something is going to happen, I live behind Donald Trump's Golf course, maybe it will fall there.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wish you guys all the best...
Above all stay safe....
Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got the emergency tub fulla water ready!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just checking in...yup will be in the path of Sandy for sure! I live about 40 miles west of Atlantic City but have already started seeing very high wind gusts. We still have power for now but I do not live in a flood prone area or near a stream. If you don't hear from me...don't panic. I may have lost power but am well prepared!










MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Just checking in...yup will be in the path of Sandy for sure! I live about 40 miles west of Atlantic City but have already started seeing very high wind gusts. We still have power for now but I do not live in a flood prone area or near a stream. If you don't hear from me...don't panic. I may have lost power but am well prepared!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least i have 2 days off from it, Bob did you check out my Blackbeard, he came out pretty good.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hope everybody stays safe.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, if there is a good side, all your leaves will probably wind up in Canada so you won't have to rake this year. Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Jeff, we're in the same boat...hopefully not literally. At least there was plenty of warning, did all the prep, now it's hold on and hope for the best. It'll be peak this evening, I'll be pulling an all-nighter to keep an eye on things.
> Good luck all!
> 
> PS Spent Saturday night/Early Sunday morning ( 3 AM) bringing in all our outdoor Halloween decorations. Today I gave up and starte4d taking down the Halloween decorations in the garage (our haunt for the TOTers) and house. Needed the garage clear in case I need tools or supplies. Oh well. We had our party Saturday night and it was a blast.


Chris
Its now 9:06 p.m. and so far things have been OK. Lotsa wind and rain, but the basement remains dry as does the garage and pump house. Still got electricity (knock on wood). I'll also be doing an all-nighter (fortunately, they've closed my work) just to make sure that if the power DOES go out, I'll fire up the generator.
BTW, that generator was bought five years ago and sat unused for four -- until Irene last year. I test ran it today, and hopefully that'll be the only time I have to run it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aftermath. Missed the house by 20 feet and the cars by TWO feet.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

John P said:


> Aftermath. Missed the house by 20 feet and the cars by TWO feet.


Glad to hear you dodged the bullet. :thumbsup:

Here's hoping that the other Hobbytalkers from that area made it through ok.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Checking in...we are ok. Power fluctuated a lot last night. 

Almost missed Dancing With The Stars! LOL!

Power stayed on and we had lots of wind and rain but survived unscathed!

MMM


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Made it through with no damage. Second Halloween, with bad weather. In New Jersey, Gov. Christie was a class act, praising the POTUS, and not putting politics in this. I believe in global warming, since we still are in hurricane season.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

apls said:


> Made it through with no damage. Second Halloween, with bad weather. In New Jersey, Gov. Christie was a class act, praising the POTUS, and not putting politics in this. I believe in global warming, since we still are in hurricane season.


1 mile west of Ocean City NJ. Direct hit. We didn't lose power, but it *is* a disaster area. Large sections of the AC boardwalk are gone. Still no access to the barrier islands.

Daughter's car floated away. Current whereabouts unknown. She lives in a second floor apartment in Margate that now has no stairs (evacuated before the storm). 2 cats & a dog trapped up there.

Emergency crews/services are swamped (no pun intended), but responding well. Though I'm sorry, I have to disagree with Christie being a class act, or not politicizing things. His misinformed, deliberately misleading attack on AC mayor Lorenzo Langford was grossly political, and given the timing for the verbal assault, in exceedingly poor taste.

Langford is certainly no prize, but being a resident of the area, I heard his order to evacuate and there was *no* ambiguity in his message. Christie's insults were just sickening, but I've got bigger fish to fry right now. 

Anybody seen a white Mitsubishi Eclipse floating around?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

flyingfrets said:


> Anybody seen a white Mitsubishi Eclipse floating around?


That SO sucks, big time...:freak:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

flyingfrets said:


> 1 mile west of Ocean City NJ. Direct hit. We didn't lose power, but it *is* a disaster area. Large sections of the AC boardwalk are gone. Still no access to the barrier islands.
> 
> Daughter's car floated away. Current whereabouts unknown. She lives in a second floor apartment in Margate that now has no stairs (evacuated before the storm). 2 cats & a dog trapped up there.
> 
> ...


 Ok, calling Christie a class act, might have been a bit much, but every now and then, it's good to know that the Government, big or small is working. The infrostucture in this country is awful, in New York, the water system at one time was so old, no one knew how to repair it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, whether Christie's right or wrong on a subject, I like that he says what's on his mind without couching it in polite political prevarications.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

... let's keep this thread from discussing Politics, 'kay? I'd hate to have to lock this thread, too....


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I was just north of the eye as it made landfall. I have no damage at all, but I have no power. The generator is paying for itself.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ace Airspeed said:


> I was just north of the eye as it made landfall. I have no damage at all, but I have no power. The generator is paying for itself.


Yup, generators can do that!
JP - Whew! Have you unpuckered yet?!?
FlyingFrets - jeez, your area seems to be the bad weather magnet. It sounds as if everyone got out ok, and that's most important.
NTRPRZ - Even though the storm center went directly over us, the brunt of it was (as you know) up in NW and NJ. we were very fortunate, a few lost shingles off the roof. We never lost power, which for our area is unbelievable. But we did lose phone service, whichnever happened before, funny.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, the sun came out this morning!
My office is still closed without power, so I'm getting a little vacation.
My wife went back to work yesterday. She works 5 miles away. There are so many trees down that it took her 3 trips over 3 hours, coming home to call in and check a map, until she found a VERY roundabout route to get there.

I haven't been on the road yet (except into town and back, and what a mess THAT was!), but I hear that gas stations around the area are not getting deliveries and are running dry. Luckily I filled my tank Monday. I sure hope that situation resolves soon!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Hey, the sun came out this morning!
> My office is still closed without power, so I'm getting a little vacation.
> My wife went back to work yesterday. She works 5 miles away. There are so many trees down that it took her 3 trips over 3 hours, coming home to call in and check a map, until she found a VERY roundabout route to get there.
> 
> I haven't been on the road yet (except into town and back, and what a mess THAT was!), but I hear that gas stations around the area are not getting deliveries and are running dry. Luckily I filled my tank Monday. I sure hope that situation resolves soon!


Glad you made it through relatively intact!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

We lost power for just under two days. My neighbor's house took a nasty hit from the high winds. He's got what looks like an enclosed observation deck on the second floor of his home. Two windows are now boarded up, and the siding has been ripped off. 

Losing power was annoying, but I wasn't complaining. So many people have suffered so much worse. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Glad you're okay, Sean!

Yeah, we may have a tree down and it may have taken Mary 3 hours to find a clear route to work Wednesday, but we have power and the house is safe. So no complaints.

Well, the tree will cost $6500 for complete removal (plus patching up the tree it damaged on the way down, and taking out the pine it's bending). When they come to do the work in a couple of weeks I'm going to suggest they leave the part of the trunk in the woods, maybe shave a few hundred bucks off the bill.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

On the bright side, my work has been closed and without power for a whole week. Mini vacation!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

My power was restored this afternoon. What a relief!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Here in my part of South Jersey, I had no damage, my trash can and chair, were not moved at all. Halloween is Monday night, going on a fun size 3 Musketeers run.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Insurance adjuster comes tomorrow to see if we can get any money back when we get the tree that fell in the yard removed.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

$6,500 for a single tree is gouging. Of course you're paying a storm premium.

We have a monster (probably 120' tall) that has to come out. The winds from Sandy cracked the lower trunk. That plus working around the whole yard was quoted at $3,500 and that is too much. This tree involves a crane to take out.

$6,500 is 3 times what you'd pay normally for a large tree.


----------

